# How to stop Cats jumping up to dangerous places?



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

So one of my Cats has taken to jumping up on the kitchen worktops and even the hob!!!  She has never done this before but now tonight she is up there everytime I go into the kitchen. There's no door so we can't shut it off from her.

Apart from the fact she almost had away with my OH's steak earlier she is in danger of being hurt, especially if she steps onto the hob when it's still hot.

Is there anyway I can stop her? I am currently saying No loudly and squirting her with water. It makes her jump down but she seem's to be back up there at the first opportunity. I know you are supposed to squirt them without them realising it's you doing it but it's impossible and I'm just having to squirt her. I don't want her to become scared of me . BUT I also don't want her to end up hurt by burning her paws or getting cut by one of the sharp knives we have up there.


----------



## KatieW92 (Jun 7, 2010)

Daisy does too. So annoying, I can't even leave plates on the sides anymore. I'm doing the same as you, with the same result! I really don't have any suggestions but please let me know if you find anything that works!! x


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh my God! That so wasn't what I wanted to hear 

How long has your's been doing it for?

Poppy has probably been merrily padding around on my worktops for months but I've only caught her at it tonight. And she hasn't stopped jumping up there! I am going to have to become mega vigilant and tidy.

I told my OH it's his fault because at the weekend he had half a roast chicken out on the side and tonight it was a raw steak. She has probably been driven demented with the temptation to get up there and get at his dinner for days and has finally snapped!


----------



## lillylove (May 4, 2010)

Its all about repetition. I trained my previous cats out of it, it was just keep saying NO and making them get down. If I am cooking and not in the kitchen, I close the door behind me when I leave the room. Her food is usually in there but she just has to go without for a while! I also have kids so am used to doing this. You can buy hot plate cover things for hobs but generally cats can sense heat/cold very well as they approach it. 

Never leave anything out that they could eat. I find they eventually get bored of going up there if there is never anything to eat/lick. If they go down the bins then take everything outside when its full or buy a heavier bin they can't tip. 

Mine now knows she should not be up there so will run away when she sees me but I don't use water to stop her. 
My other cats may well have gone up there when I wasn't looking but they soon decided when I was hope it wasn't worth the risk of being caught!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

I have given up on trying to keep them off the work tops as nothing worked Monty even seemed to enjoy being squirted with water, tried tin foil made no difference, even put trays of water on the sides and they just paddled in it, they do keep off the hob though but thats mainly because Monty burnt his foot, just one of his pads blistered and it healed fine but I do think/hope he's learnt .


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

I really don't want Poppy to have to learn by burning her paw plus I have horrible visions of her jumping up and knocking a pan of boiling water over herself or something. 

Little buggers why can't they just do as they are told! 

She has been up there loads again this morning. I can see exactly why she want's to get up there as the window gives her a great vantage point over the neighbourhood since we are on the 2nd floor.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

hmph if you find a sure fire cure let me know! I currently have 3 of the buggers sat on top of the high units! 

As for the hob... i have never had an accident here yet, but did in my old house. We had an electric touch hob and the cat set it off while we were out, came home and the house was full of smoke, so phoned the fire brigade, who were fantastic and then couldnt stop laughing. The cat had turned the hob on and turned my oven glove into a pile of cinders (thats what caused the smoke).

the poor baby?... she was fine! sat herself in the bathroom looking out of the slightly open window so got away without even a bit of smoke inhalation!


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

I dont have one but i am sure you can buy a cover that goes over the oven hob to stop kids having accidents? might be something to look into??


----------



## jmslee123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Cats love to jump, climb and explore their surroundings. Typically, this is amusing to watch and makes for a good time for cat and owner alike.Cats jumping up on counters in the kitchen can be a nuisance, plus very dangerous for the cat if he happens to jump on a hot stove versus a counter. Several methods have been used to prevent or change this behavior.I used to have a cat that used to be an inside cat but after the first time I let him out he would hardly ever stay inside for most of the day.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> I have given up on trying to keep them off the work tops as nothing worked Monty even seemed to enjoy being squirted with water, tried tin foil made no difference, even put trays of water on the sides and they just paddled in it, they do keep off the hob though but thats mainly because Monty burnt his foot, just one of his pads blistered and it healed fine but I do think/hope he's learnt .


Gracie did that I locked her out of the kitchen while I cooked but didnt wait till it cooled down before letting the knob in and she jumped up and burnt her lil pad too   She stopped doing it after that but still go's on the other benches but I only have to look at her and say Uh Uh Gracie and she jumps down Lol  She then gets back up again  :lol:


----------



## phil.kennedy99 (Oct 28, 2009)

We dont leave any plates near the edge of the worktops any more, we always push them to the back out of habit, this is mainly because at one point we went from having 6 dinner plates to 2 in a very short time.

As for the hob, well our cat hasnt jumped up there since he set fire to his whiskers a few months ago.

They grew back ok and while I was worried at first he looked a sorry state as they went all curly on one side!


----------

